# Schwebealgen - Alle Jahre wieder...



## Gernot (5. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war doch recht beeindruckt über das Engagement und die Qualität in diesem Forum.
Ich wende mich daher in der Hoffnung an euch dass ihr mir bei meinem Problem mit meinem Naturpool weiterhelfen könnt.

Vorweg, mein Name ist Gernot, ich bin 40 Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Oberösterreich.
Wir haben vor 10 Jahren ein Haus gekauft bei welchem ein Poolbecken inkl Skimmer und Düsen betoniert war. Keine weitere Technik, keine Folie.
Wir haben uns dann entschlossen den Pool als Naturpool fertig zu stellen.
Der Pool ist von der Form als Schwimmkanal ausgeführt. 15m lang, 2,5m breit und 1,5m Tief;
Die 15 m sind nach ca 11-12m mittels einer 1m hohen Mauer abgetrennt, dann beginnt der Regenarationsbereich mit einer ca 20cm Kiesschicht und Pflanzen.

Zusammengefasst:
- ca 38m² gesamt Oberfläche, ca 40-45m³ Wasservolumen
-  davon 8-10m² Biofilter/Kiesschicht mit ca 20cm Stärke mit Pflanzen;
- Wasserkreislauf 1: Ansaugung über normalen Poolfilter und ständige Druckdurchströmung mit einer Oase Auqmax 16000 Pumpe des Biofilters;
- Wasserkreislauf 2: 2x täglich 30min Wasserumwälzung über normale Poolskimmer und Pooldüsen mittels Oase Aquamax 26000.

Nun haben wir den Pool 5 Jahre und jedes Jahr haben wir ab Frühsommer schwere Belastung mittels Schwebealgen sodass man teils nichtmal die Poolschweinwerfer sehen kann welche sich 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden... man kann nur hoffen dass nichts ins Wasser fällt, denn das findet man erst im Winter wieder wenn der Pool aufklart... ein äußerst unzufriedenstellender Zustand.

Natürlich habe ich dann auch schon mit Algenmitteln und Phosphatbindung reagiert. Aber da beginnt das alte Thema des Teufelskreislaufs... ich möchte dass Problem gerne an der Wurzel packen und nicht erst reagieren wenn es zu spät ist und dann immer hinterherlaufen.

Ich habe nun vom Teichbauer schon etliche Liter Baktogreen zum Aufbau der Biologie reingeschüttet und bin hinsichtlich Herbstschnitt, Einträgen etc seht dahinter dass wir keine zusätzliche Phosphatbelastung ins Wasser bekommen.
Ich möchte nun den Pool technisch aufzurüsten. Da dies aber aber wieder mit Investittionen verbuden ist, wollte ich vorab um euren Rat fragen wie ihr vorgehen würdet um auf "die richtige" Technik für mein Schwebealgen Problem die richtigen Schritte zu setzen.

Mich bewegen Fragen wie:
- ist bei Schwebelagen Phoasphat die kritische Größe?
- machen Phosphatfällungskartuschen für Nachfüllwasser wie Phospat FF einen Sinn? Ich muss aufgrund des geringen Hubs des Skimmers in heißen Sommern oft Wasser nachfüllen und befürchte dadurch Phosphatbelastung.
- Ist eine UV Desinfektion im Wasserkreislauf des Biofilters sinnvoll?
- Würdet ihr auf eine automatische oder manuelle Phosphatfällung setzen? Ggf Pads in Skimmer
etc

Ich habe mittlerweile schon viele Stunden damit verbracht mich in die Naturpool-Biologie oberflächlich einzulesen. Ich stelle aber immer wieder fest dass das wohl immer wieder Halbwissen ist welches man sich aneignet und die Biologie und die Abläufe sehr komplex sind.

Könnt ihr mir bitte Rat geben wie ihr bei der Problembehandlung/Lösungsfindung vorgehen würdet.

Vielen Dank vorab und beste Grüße,
Gernot


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen Gernot,

das klingt ja alles nicht so toll.
Um dein Filter, Leitung  und Teichsystem besser verstehen zu können benötige wir so viel an Informationen wie möglich. Also auch Rohrleitungsquerschnitte und Länge. Genaue Filter- Bezeichnung und am besten Bilder, Bilder und Bilder. Und das am besten vom ganzen System. Dann hilft es zu wissen wie die Wasserwerte im Teich aber auch die aus der Leitung sind.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Gernot!
Hast du dir mal die Länge der Algenbluete von Jahr zu Jahr notiert oder sagt dein Gefühl das sie von Jahr zu Jahr immer länger wird?
Gibt es einen Vergleichs Objekt in der Nachbarschaft, Familie, oder Bekannten, wo du sagst die Pflanzen wachsen besser als meine? 
Könnte man eine Belüftung in die Zuleitung des Klaerteich legen? 

Eine Phosphat Faellung ist in meinem Augen eher kontra Produktiv, denn so viel kann in einem Schwimm Teich gar nicht entstehen,da ist doch eher das Gegenteil präsent.


----------



## Gernot (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten. 
Infos zu Wasserwerten des aktuellen Teichwassers und Nachfüllwasser habe ich keine.
Ich habe mit einer Firma welche Wasseranalysen macht gesprochen ob es Sinn macht jetzt im Winter eine Wasseranalyse machen zu lassen, die meinten aber es wäre besser im Frühjahr wenn das System läuft.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Wasserwerte des Füllwassers sollte ich nächste Woche bekommen.
Infos zu Leitungen, Fotos trage ich zusammen und stelle ich dann rein.
Mit Biofilter meinte ich den Regenerationsbereich. Kein technischer Filter.
Leider habe ich keine Vergleiche zu anderen Naturpools / Teichen aus der Nachbarschaft, die setzen alle auf Salz bzw Chlor...

Ich melde mich wieder wenn ich die Infos beisammen habe.
Danke und LG Gernot


----------



## Gernot (7. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe nun ein paar Informationen zusammengetragen.

- Die Leitungen haben einen Innen-Durchmesser von 46mm.

- Leitungslängen Regenerationsbereich:
Leitungslänge Skimmer 1 (erster Skimmer am Bild) für RegBereich ca 9m bis zur Oase Auqmax 16000 Pumpe, dann ca 15m bis zum Druckdurchströmten Kiesfilter/RegBereich.

- Leitungslänge Umwälzung:
Skimmer 2 ca 12m, und Skimmer 3 (ganz hinten im Reg Bereich) ca 15m bis in den Technikraum. Dort werden die beiden Skimmerleitungen zusammengeführt und über die Oase Aquamax 26000 Pumpe zu 4 Düsen wieder rückgeführt. Die 4 Düsen sind ca 3m/5m/11/13m von der Pumpe entfernt.

Bei den Wasserpflanzen habe ich zwischenzeitlich noch 3 Seerosen und 3 __ Hechtkraut nachgesetzt.

Ich hoffe das hilft euch für eure Bewertung weiter.
Danke vorab und BG, Gernot


----------



## Gernot (22. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe nun die Wasserwerte des Füllwassers:

Orthophosphat (PO4) <0,03mg/l
Phosphat-P <0,01mg/l
Phosphor gesamt < 0,01mg/l

Ich würde mich über eure Vorschläge wie ich die Wasserqualität im Griff bekomme freuen.
Danke, Gernot


----------



## Rhz69 (23. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Gernot,
das Phosphat sieht nicht Problematisch aus. Grünalgen kommen auch gerne von Nitrat NO3 oder wie bei mir von zu viel Kalium. Wenn du eine komplette Analyse hast stehen die da auch drin. Zum abrunden noch Gesamthärte, Karbonathärte und pH wert.
Dann stehst du vor der Wahl in mehr Filter zu investieren, oder deinen Biofilter zu verbessern.
Für die Technik bin ich der falsche.
Deine Biologie bräuchte ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen. __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sind da immer die Kandidaten, aber da gibt es im Fachbereich hier Forum schöne Beschreibungen. Für die Auswahl ist zum Beispiel die Wasserhärte interessant.
Nachteilig dafür ist noch dein Kiess. Der wird sich mit der Zeit mit Dreck zusetzen und dann wieder Nährstoffe abgeben. Dann musst du den Kiess rausholen. Du könntest vor dem Kiess einen Bereich schaffen, in dem sich der Schlamm absetzen kannst. Bei deinem Teich ohne Fische und nicht grade unter einer __ Birke kommst du damit aus. Meiner läuft jetzt 3 Jahre und ich sammel eher noch Dreck, damit meine Pflanzen richtig wachsen.
Kannst gerne in den beiden Threads in meiner Signatur schauen, ob das was für dich ist. Ist noch etwas experimentell. 

Viele Grüsse 
Rüdiger


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2021)

Hallo.


Gernot schrieb:


> Regenarationsbereich mit einer ca 20cm Kiesschicht und Pflanzen.





Gernot schrieb:


> davon 8-10m² Biofilter/Kiesschicht mit ca 20cm Stärke mit Pflanzen


Der Regenerationsberecih an sich ist deutlich zu klein, um eine rein biologische Filterleistung abzubilden. Die 20 cm Kies dienen wahrscheinlich mehr dem Halt der Pflanzen. Die Pflanzen nehmen nur einen Bruchteil der gelösten Stoffe aus dem Wasser auf, so dass diese eher als Deko dienen.



Gernot schrieb:


> Ansaugung über normalen Poolfilter und ständige Druckdurchströmung mit einer Oase Auqmax 16000 Pumpe des Biofilters;


Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Sandfilteranlage? Wenn ja, wird diese regelmäßig gereinigt, rückgespült und gewartet? Das Wasser hierfür wird wo und wie angesaugt? Der "Biofilter" wird druckseitig durchströmt, heißt konkret was!? ...das Wasser wird durch die Pumpe (16.000) von unten irgendwie druchströmt!? Wie ist der Aufbau der Durchströmung?



Gernot schrieb:


> 2x täglich 30min Wasserumwälzung über normale Poolskimmer und Pooldüsen mittels Oase Aquamax 26000


Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du deine Pumpe nur 2 x 30 Minuten am Tag laufen lässt? Das heißt, 2 x 30 Minuten saugst Du die Oberfläche über die Skimmer ab? Wo pumpst Du das Wasser dann hin? Geht das Skimmerwasser auch über eine Filteranlage? Wenn ja, was für eine Filteranlage?
------
Wie auf deinen Bildern zu sehen ist, sind die Leitungen überwiegend DN 50 und grundsätzlich komplett als Druckleitungen ausgelegt.

Ein __ Filtersystem, was eher biologisch funktionieren soll, sollte entsprechend 24 / 7 laufen. Ob es dazu immer eine schnelle bzw. häufige Umwälzung bedarf, lassen wir erstmal außen vor. Als zusätzliches Hilfsystem würde mir aktuell noch die Einbindung einer Durchlauf-UVC einfallen, welche die Schwebealgen schädigen und somit ein wenig Wasserklarheit beitragen könnte. Die UVC ist aber auch nicht die Lösung für deine Probleme. Ich vermute hier eher, dass die Filterleistung deiner Regenerationszone einfach zu klein ist. Naturteiche bzw. Naturpools haben teilweise Flächen von bis zu 40 % des Gesamtteiches und sind mit Granulat oder anderem Substrat auf eine Tiefe von bis zu 75 cm gefüllt. Dieses Granulat dient in dem Fall wohl der notwendigen besiedelbaren Fläche für die Bakterien, die ein biologisches System benötigt. Wenn man diese Flächen nicht zur Verfügung hat, kann technisch es in Anlehnung an herkömmliche Koipools versuchen. Hier wird die biologische Nutzfläche durch hoch-effiziente Filtermedien geschaffen, welche eine entsprechend große Nutzfläche auf deutlich kleineren Trägern bietet.

Inwieweit hier etwas angepasst oder geändert werden kann, kommt auch auf deine aktuellen Möglichkeiten an. Eine Filteranlage benötigt etwas Platz. In deinem Fall ist scheinbar alles auf Drucksysteme ausgelegt, was die Sache wiederum einschränkt. Evtl. ein Beadfiltersystem? - ein externes Biofiltersystem, welche über dem Teichniveau außerhalb steht und via eigener Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich geht? - eine Durchlauf-UVC integrieren?


----------



## Turbo (23. Jan. 2021)

Salü Gernot
Ein Problem wird sein, das du viel zu wenige Pflanzen im biologischen Bereich hast. 
Mein Tipp: Setze viele, wirklich viele Pflanzen ein.
Der zweite Tipp: Sofern die Wasserqualität deines Wasserwerks stimmt, periodisch, zb. monatlich von April-Oktober Teilwasserwechsel und die Nährstoffe so abführen.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Setze viele, wirklich viele Pflanzen ein.


Sehe ich auch so.
UV im Filterkreislauf kann die Schwebealgen reduzieren, wenn dann aber keine Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aufnehmen (die sind dann nicht weg) entstehen dann Fadenalgen.
Persönlich sind mir da Schwebealgen im Schwimmteich wohl lieber 

Möglicherweise einen Pflanzenklärteich noch in die Filterkette bauen. Böschungsmatten mit Pflanztaschen und __ Schilf auf einer Längsseite.....
Also Pflanzen in den Teich bringen, um die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## Gernot (24. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky, danke für deine Antwort. Hier mein Feedback:



Zacky schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Sandfilteranlage? Wenn ja, wird diese regelmäßig gereinigt, rückgespült und gewartet? Das Wasser hierfür wird wo und wie angesaugt? Der "Biofilter" wird druckseitig durchströmt, heißt konkret was!? ...das Wasser wird durch die Pumpe (16.000) von unten irgendwie druchströmt!? Wie ist der Aufbau der Durchströmung?



=> Sorry, ich habe dein einen Fehler in meinem Eingansstatement. Das sollte nicht Ansaugen über normale Poolfilter, sondern ansaugen über normalen Poolskimmer lauten.
Dh korrekt:
- Wasserkreislauf 1: Ansaugung über normalen Poolskimmer und ständige Druckdurchströmung mit einer Oase Auqmax 16000 Pumpe des Biofilters; (Biofilter = Regenerationsbereich; Das über den Skimmer angesaugte Wasser wird durch die Oase Auqmax 16000 zum Regenerationsbereich gefördert und dort durch einen Schlauch mit Löcher welcher unter der 20cm Kiesschicht verlegt ist durch Druck durch die Kiesschicht/Biofilter "gedrück". Die Pumpe läuft 24/7.




Zacky schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du deine Pumpe nur 2 x 30 Minuten am Tag laufen lässt? Das heißt, 2 x 30 Minuten saugst Du die Oberfläche über die Skimmer ab? Wo pumpst Du das Wasser dann hin? Geht das Skimmerwasser auch über eine Filteranlage? Wenn ja, was für eine Filteranlage?


=> Nein. Das ist Wasserkreislauf 2 => 2x täglich 30min Wasserumwälzung. Dazu wird über über normale Poolskimmer mit der Aquamax 26000 angesaugt und über normale und Pooldüsen (ca 1m unter Wasseroberfläche)  wieder zurück ins Becken befördert.




Zacky schrieb:


> Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Sandfilteranlage?


=> Ich habe keinen Sandfilter. Die beiden Pumpen für die beiden Wasserkreisläufe sind die einzige Technik die ich habe. Kein weiterer Sandfilter oder so.

BG Gernot


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Gernot,,

alles was auf den Boden des Pools fällt, bleibt demnach im Pool? 

viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## Gernot (24. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen, danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge.

Ich nehme für mich also mit.
1.) Gesamtanalyse des Leitungswassers/Nachfüllwassers und des im Pool befindlichen Wassers machen lassen.

2.) Mit der Analyse des Poolwassers gehe ich dann zum Poolbauer, dieser bestimmt anhand der Wasserwerte welche Pflanzen ich am besten noch nachsetzen soll. Danke soweit. Ich beobachte die Wasserwerte.

Bzgl UV Lampe:
Mit dem Gedanken UV in den Wasserkreislauf einzubauen habe ich auch schon gespielt um die Schwebealgen abzutöten. Das ich die abgetöteten Schwebealgen aus dem Wasser kriegen muss da die sonst wieder Nährstoffe für neue Algen bilden ist mir soweit klar. Ich benütze auch regelmäßig einen Roboter zur Reinigung des Poolbodens.

*Würdet ihr eine UV Lampe in meinem Fall in Wasserkreislauf 1 oder 2 einbauen?*

Wasserkreislauf 1: Ansaugung über normalen Poolskimmer und 24/7 Druckdurchströmung mit einer Oase Auqmax 16000 Pumpe des Biofilters;
_
-Dann drücke ich aber die abgetöteten Schwebealgen direkt in meinen Biofilter und bekomm sie dort nichtmehr raus...?! Klingt für mich nicht so toll..._



Wasserkreislauf 2: 2x täglich 30min Wasserumwälzung über normale Poolskimmer und Pooldüsen mittels Oase Aquamax 26000.

_-Gibt es UV Lampen welche für eine Durchflussmenge von 26.000l/h geeignet sind?_
- Sollte nach der UV Lampe ein Sandfilter installiert werden welcher die abgetöteren Schwebealgen aufnimmt damit sie nicht in den Pool zurück gespült werden?
- Gibt es Komplettsysteme aus UV Lampe, Sandfilter (und ev Pumpe falls eine 26000er nicht passend)
- Bei meinen ca 43.000 Liter Wasservolumen müsste ich meine 26.000er Pumpe ca 2h pro Tag laufen lassen damit ich das gesamte Wasser umwälze. Ist es realistisch dass das so viel Poolwasser mit entsprechend vielen Schwebealgen die UV Lampe täglich passiert sodass ich einen klaren Effekt erkenne oder ist das sehr theoretisch?


Danke euch, Gernot


----------



## Gernot (24. Jan. 2021)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> alles was auf den Boden des Pools fällt, bleibt demnach im Pool?


Hallo Rüdiger, nein. Ich reinige den Poolboden mit einem Poolroboter.
LG Gernot


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Gernot.

Du hast geschrieben, dass Du im Kreislauf 1 über einen Poolskimmer ansaugst und direkt das Wasser in die Kieszone drückst. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt die beste Idee, da Du so den angesaugten Schmutz in die Leitungen drückst. Dort können Sie nicht unbedingt abgebaut werden und verstopfen Dir ggf. auf Dauer auch die Leitungen, was zu weniger Aufbereitung und Umwandlung führt. - wie gesagt, meine Meinung.

Das Schmutzwasser, welches Du über den Skimmer ansaugst, sollte vorgereinigt in die Kieszone gedrückt werden, so dass die Bakterien dort die im Wasser gelösten Stoffe umwandelt.
Wie ich vielleicht schon erwähnt habe, ist Kies als Filtersubstrat nicht unbedingt geeignet, weil es eine sehr kleine besiedelbare Oberfläche bietet und daher in anderen Teichen mehrere Kubikmeter Substrat eingebracht werden.

Ich würde aktuell auch eher nicht davon ausgehen, dass Du tatsächlich 1 zu 1 die Umwälzung erzeugst, welche als Pumpenleistung angegeben ist. Durch Bögen und der geringen Rohrquerschnitte wird das Gesamtvolumen stets eingeschränkt.

Du schreibst dann, dass der Kreislauf 2 jeweils nur 2 x 30 Minuten läuft und auch hier über Poolskimmer angesaugt wird. Heißt das, dass Du über mehrere Skimmer verfügst? Im Kreislauf 2 wälzt Du das Wasser ja nur einfach um und es wird nicht gefiltert. Weder mechanisch noch biologisch. Auch hier würde ich nicht von 26.000 l/h ausgehen, weil auch hier Querschnitte und Bögen das Volumen ausbremsen.

Es gibt Durchlauf-UVC die 10.000-20.000 l/h schaffen. Eine UVC schädigt die Algen nicht sofort, sondern insofern, dass sie beim nächsten oder übernächsten Durchlauf in einem mechanischen Vorfilter zurückgehalten werden können. Hier werden die Algen "gefangen" und können dann aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden. Ob dies dann in einem Sandfilter/Poolfilter oder auch Beadfilter in deinem Fall möglich wäre, hängt von deinem Filterplatz ab, ob dort überhaupt ein solcher Filter untergebracht werden könnte.

Das Wasser zu analysieren mag sinnvoll sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein Poolbauer Dir eine Pflanzenliste zur Verfügung stellen kann, da er eigentlich nur Pools baut, die meist mit Chlor und Sandfilteranlagen laufen. Evtl. hast Du einen Teichbauer, welcher auch Naturteiche baut, in der Nähe, welcher Dir wahrscheinlich eher helfen kann. Evtl. auch ein Teichpflanzenshop, online oder so.


----------



## Gernot (26. Jan. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es gibt Durchlauf-UVC die 10.000-20.000 l/h schaffen. Eine UVC schädigt die Algen nicht sofort, sondern insofern, dass sie beim nächsten oder übernächsten Durchlauf in einem mechanischen Vorfilter zurückgehalten werden können. Hier werden die Algen "gefangen" und können dann aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernt werden. Ob dies dann in einem Sandfilter/Poolfilter oder auch Beadfilter in deinem Fall möglich wäre, hängt von deinem Filterplatz ab, ob dort überhaupt ein solcher Filter untergebracht werden könnte.



Meine Überlegung wäre einen Filter (Sandfilter/Beadfilter) inkl UV im Technikraum zu platzieren wo auch die Pumpen stehen.

Hast du Erfahrung mit (Sandfilter/Beadfilter) inkl UV in Naturpools? Welchen Effekt hinsichtlich Schwebealgen darf ich mir von solch einem System erwarten?
Kannst du mir eine solche Kombination empfehlen? Wo liegt sowas preislich?

Danke für deinen/euren Rat!
Gernot


----------



## Zacky (27. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Gernot.

Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrung mit einem Beadfilter, habe diese Varianten damals nur bei meinem Koihändler gesehen, der einzelne Becken so filterte. 

Die meisten Naturpools, die man so in den anderen Foren oder bei den Teichbaufirmen so sehen kann, werden mit deutlich größeren Regenerationszonen und entsprechenden Mengen an Substrat gebaut und gefiltert. In deinem Fall scheint der Platz eines solchen Substratfilterbereiches an sich nicht gegeben, so dass hier Alternativen genutzt werden müssten. Dennoch kann man sein System grundsätzlich umbauen und auf eine natürliche Filterung setzen, was dann sehr wahrscheinlich aber als zusätzliche externe Lösung gestaltet werden müsste. 

Ich habe mal die Suchfunktion des Internet genutzt und habe dazu die folgende Website gefunden, wo Beadfiltersysteme vorgestellt werden. Entsprechende Preise sind auch einsehbar. Ob dieses Filter nun gut oder schlecht sind, vermag ich auf Grund mangelnder eigener Erfahrung nicht zu sagen. Für mich wäre ein Beadfiltersystem eh nichts, da sie in meinem Augen einen zu hohen Strombedarf haben.

https://www.aqua-forte.com/de/productgroups/beadfilter/#

Ich hoffe, dass Dir das erst einmal weiterhilft.


----------



## PeBo (27. Jan. 2021)

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich auch mal für Beadfilter interessiert. Dabei habe ich erfahren, dass diese Filter vorwiegend bei Indoor Teichen eingesetzt werden (wie zum Beispiel bei einem Koi Händler).
An einem Außenteich würden zu viel Fremdstoffe eingespült werden, so dass diese sich zu schnell zusetzen. Außerdem ist der Energie Verbrauch  relativ hoch, da dort mit ziemlich viel Kraftaufwand das Wasser durchgepumpt wird (starke Pumpe).
Meine Fragestellung war aber auf einen Koiteich  bezogen. Wie das ganze bei einem Schwimmteich aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gernot (27. Jan. 2021)

Danke zu eurem Feedback bzgl Beadfilter. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl UV bei Naturpools? Erzielt man damit eine erkennbare Besserung bzgl Schwebealgen?

Danke, Gernot


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2021)

Ja, ich habe 2 Pumpen davon läuft aber nur eine über der UVC. Die UVC ist vor dem TF installiert, so halte ich es in Waage.
Der eine Weg zerstoert und der andere haelt die Backies bei Laune. Dieser Kompromiss geht schon jahrelang gut.


----------



## jolantha (29. Jan. 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl UV bei Naturpools? Erzielt man damit eine erkennbare Besserung bzgl Schwebealgen?


Hi, Gernot
ich bin vor ca.4 Jahren von Koiteich auf Naturpool umgestiegen, und mittlerweile weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr, was Algen sind.
Bei mir gibts keine UV . 
Natürlich habe ich mittlerweile einen Unterwasserurwald, in dem alles kreucht und fleucht, was die Natur hergibt. 
Ich habe auch keine Kapillarsperre mehr, und die Uferbepflanzung wächst munter in den Teich, und zieht natürlich auch Wasser raus.
Da ich aber sowieso nur Brunnenwasser nehme, stört mich das nicht. Das Wasser ist das ganze Jahr über klar, und jetzt hatte ich im letzten Sommer
auch zum ersten Mal __ Molche im Teich. 
So, wie es jetzt ist, gefällt es mir viel besser, obwohl mir meine Fische doch manchmal fehlen . 
Das Einzige, was bei mir noch läuft, ist ein Oberflächenskimmer und ein Sauerstoddsprudler gegen zu warm, oder zu kalt.


----------



## Gernot (30. Jan. 2021)

Danke Jolantha.
Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen mit UV bei Naturpools? 
Danke, Gernot


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen mit UV bei Naturpools?


Die UV - Lampe zerstört aber auch nützliche Bakterien, deshalb sollt man sie nur einsetzen, bis die Schwebealgen hin sind.


----------



## Gernot (6. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit UV in Naturpools oder Teichen. Danke für euren Beitrag! LG


----------



## Gernot (7. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin nun auf das Thema der Wasserflöhe gestoßen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Bringen diese einen erkennbaren Nutzen? Ist irgendetwas zu bedenken wenn man diese einsetzt? Wieviele sollte man bei rund 40m3 Wasser einsetzen? Fische hab ich übrigens keine in meinem Naturpools.
Danke, Gernot


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2021)

Wenn du keine Fische hast reicht im Normalfall ein bis zwei Säckchen lebende aus der Zoohandlung. Oder aus dem nächst gelegenen Weiher/ Teich/ usw. Diese im Glas nach Hause gebracht und dann durch ein Netz mit sauberem Wasser gespült.
Danach ab in den Teich. So lange sie Futter finden vermehren sie sich, sobald der Nahrungsfluss versiegt ist auch ihre Population rückläufig.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> Wieviele sollte man bei rund 40m3 Wasser einsetzen? Fische hab ich übrigens keine in meinem Naturpools.


Bestell dir ein/zwei Tütchen und warte ab. Wenn es past vermehren sich die Wasserflöhe.


----------



## Knipser (9. März 2021)

Hallo Gernot, meine UV Lampe bleibt ausgeschaltet - sie kann auch Schaden anrichten, Insektenlarven können geschädigt oder gar getötet werden. Ich habe sie nur für den Notfall installiert. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Gernot (10. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Gernot, meine UV Lampe bleibt ausgeschaltet - sie kann auch Schaden anrichten, Insektenlarven können geschädigt oder gar getötet werden. Ich habe sie nur für den Notfall installiert. Viele Grüße,  Willi



Hallo Willi, und wenn du die UV dann im Bedarfsfall bei Wassertrübung aktivierst, ist dann ein Effekt zu erkennen?


----------



## Gernot (10. März 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Fische hast reicht im Normalfall ein bis zwei Säckchen lebende aus der Zoohandlung. Oder aus dem nächst gelegenen Weiher/ Teich/ usw. Diese im Glas nach Hause gebracht und dann durch ein Netz mit sauberem Wasser gespült.
> Danach ab in den Teich. So lange sie Futter finden vermehren sie sich, sobald der Nahrungsfluss versiegt ist auch ihre Population rückläufig.



Hallo und danke. Und bringen die kleinen Kerlchen tatsächlich einen erkennbaren Effekt dass das Wasser klarer wird?


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> einen erkennbaren Effekt


Naja, also, eigentlich schon. Kommt aber auf die Menge der Nahrung an.
Denn irgendwann sind die kleinen so viele das sie wie kleine Wolken durch das Wasser schwimmen.


----------



## Knipser (11. März 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, und wenn du die UV dann im Bedarfsfall bei Wassertrübung aktivierst, ist dann ein Effekt zu erkennen?


Gernot, Da ich einen Vliesfilter (14 Monate) habe und reichlich Pflanzenwuchs, kenne ich keine Algenblühte mehr im Gegensatz zu Früher - da musste oft bestrahlt werden. Meine UVC (Amalgam) Anlage ist vorsorglich gegen schädliche Keime installiert worden - habe sie noch nicht gebraucht. Mein Teich liegt auch prall in der Sonne. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## earl (11. März 2021)

Die UV Lampe würde ich auch nur dann einschalten wenn die Algenblüte beginnt. Nach 1-2 Wochen sollte sich dann das Thema erledigt haben.


----------



## Marion412 (12. März 2021)

Gernot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin nun auf das Thema der Wasserflöhe gestoßen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Bringen diese einen erkennbaren Nutzen? Ist irgendetwas zu bedenken wenn man diese einsetzt? Wieviele sollte man bei rund 40m3 Wasser einsetzen? Fische hab ich übrigens keine in meinem Naturpools.
> Danke, Gernot


Hallo Gernot,

ich hatte letztes Jahr in meinem neu angelegten Schwimmteich zu Sommeranfang stark mit Schwebealgen zu kämpfen.  

Habe dann Daphnien und Wasserflöhe eingesetzt und  die haben sich um die Schwebealgen gekümmert. 
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde das Wasser klarer.

Es gibt so Startersets zu kaufen, das sind die Daphieneier und eine Anzuchtsschale. So habe ich es letztes Jahr gemacht.
Dieses Jahr werde ich es mal direkt im Teich versuchen und die Eier in die flache, wärmere Zone streuen .


----------



## Gernot (12. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für Euere Nachrichten!


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werde ich es mal direkt im Teich versuchen und die Eier in die flache, wärmere Zone streuen .


Hast du die Wasserflöhe wieder rausgefiltert oder sonst wie herraus bekommen?
Wenn nicht sollten die von alleine wieder kommen, da bestimmt ein paar Eier oder Flöhe noch drinne sind.


----------



## Reimai (13. März 2021)

Hallo Gernot, hatte letztes Jahr auch Probleme mit Schwebealgen. Hab auch alles Mögliche probiert. UV Lampe mit dahintergeschalteten Biofilter, Spezial Filterschläuche und Teichfitmittel..., 
UV Lampe und Filter habe ich 24 Stunden laufen lassen. Kannst gerne in meinem Beitrag lesen.
Komme auch aus Oberösterreich. Von wo genau kommst du?
Lg Reinhard


----------



## anz111 (13. März 2021)

Hallo Gernot!

Das Konzept ist ja völlig falsch. Was du brauchst, um so einen Pool sauber zu halten, ist eine abgestimmtes Reinigungssystem, das 24/7 läuft. Naturpools sind keine Schwimmteiche sondern Pools. Das Konzept mit Kiesfilter funktioniert nur, wenn du auch entsprechende Fläche zur Verfügung hast. In deinem Fall schaut das nicht danach aus. 

Ich empfehle dir hier einen Profi zu kontaktierten, der dir ein entsprechendes Konzept erstellt. 

LG Olvier


----------



## Gernot (14. März 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Gernot, Da ich einen Vliesfilter (14 Monate) habe und reichlich Pflanzenwuchs, kenne ich keine Algenblühte mehr im Gegensatz zu Früher - da musste oft bestrahlt werden. Meine UVC (Amalgam) Anlage ist vorsorglich gegen schädliche Keime installiert worden - habe sie noch nicht gebraucht. Mein Teich liegt auch prall in der Sonne. Gruß,  Willi



Hallo Willi, danke für deine Nachricht. Welchen Fliesfilter (Hersteller bzw. Type) setzt du ein?
Danke, Gernot


----------



## Knipser (14. März 2021)

Hallo Gernot.
Mein Vlieser ist ein Genesis 750 mit Stangen-Helix in der Trommel für die Nitrifikation.  Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Marion412 (15. März 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du die Wasserflöhe wieder rausgefiltert oder sonst wie herraus bekommen?
> Wenn nicht sollten die von alleine wieder kommen, da bestimmt ein paar Eier oder Flöhe noch drinne sind.



Flöhe sind auf jeden Fall noch welche da. 
Theoretisch sollten auch alleine welche kommen. Aber ich habe noch eine ganze Tüte Eier da, die werden ja auch nicht besser und falls sie nix mehr sind , freuen sich die Kauquallen.


----------



## Marion412 (24. März 2021)

Die Sonne  ist da.
Die Wassertemperaturen steigen und die Algen auch.

konnte heute schön beobachten wie der Mulm und die Fadenalgen sich langsam aber sicher auf den Weg zur Oberfläche machen.
Mich direkt an die Nähmaschine gesetzt und aus übrig gebliebenen Drainagestrumpf , Strümpfe für Skimmerkorb und Filterauslass genäht. 

Aktuell ist die Temperatur in 1 m Wassertiefe 11,5 Grad , meinem1. Froschgelege geht es gut und jeden Tag sieht man wie die Wasserpflanzen langsam mehr zum Leben erwachen.


----------

